
Type Annotations in Python 3.8 - WillowAndrew
https://medium.com/analytics-vidhya/type-annotations-in-python-3-8-3b401384403d
======
mads
[https://outline.com/CCZKeC](https://outline.com/CCZKeC)

------
milliams
"To keep reading this story, create a free account."

